# Name help needed



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

We are hosting our second Boo Bash this year and I kind of like the generic name for this event. I will be changing things up a lot this year and using a theme and will probably have a name for that, but this party will always be the Boo Bash.

However, I need help with a catchy name for another party that will be an annual event. I am also hosting a party for my female friends with a witch theme. I am modeling this after two great events hosted by posters on the Halloween Forum boards. One of them calls hers a Witches Wing-ding and the other uses the name Bewitched Bash. They are both very cute names. 

For various reasons I want to have mine more than just a witches theme. So came up with an acronym I want to use--WITCHY. It stands for Wonderful Intelligent Talented Charming Helpful You--WITCHY

At least this first year I am using this spelled out in what I hope is a creative way on the invitation. 

I feel that this will help me get the interest and involvement of some that I couldn't get from just a female party, much less from a costume one and especially one where EVERYONE HAS TO COME DRESSED AS A WITCH.

I just can't come up with anything else to go with the name WITCHY. I thought about using WITCHY Wing-ding, but I really don't want to use someone else's name. I love both of the other names. I have even considered using Be WITCHY, but think it might be too corny. (how is that for a corny statement that dates me!!!)

It bothers me that WITCHY is not a noun and hence not really a good name for an event.

Please offer ideas. I am at the point that I need to send out Save the Date invites and get this rolling. 

I am in a full witch hunt---for witch props to use throughout the house and yards. I have a lot of stuff (small things) from last year. I am going to still use all my hanging props and cemetery rises and ghosts and bats. But, the rest of the house is going to be accepting a bunch of new witches in all shapes and sizes. Since I am on this witch hunt and spending the $ to get the decor right this first year, I am going to use some type of witch theme for the Boo Bash this year. I also have to get that invite underway. So, if you have a theme for that idea, please share.

Sorry to be so hung up on the theme and name for the witches fete, but I really, really like names...... LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I have always heard that you can't see the forest for the trees. I just proved this one! For weeks I have been playing with names and trying to find the right one.

After deciding that I had a problem with just calling it WITCHY, I set out to find a noun to go with this and nothing worked that I liked. 

I even considered the using a big B sort of overlaying the W as a play on the word, but didn't like that. 

However, until tonight when I typed the above I don't think I ever realized that simply adding the word Be in front of WITCHY was something that I like and could live with...

It is cute (IMHO) and it works if you read WITCHY as the acronym, too.

So, unless someone else comes up with great inspiration, I think I solved my dilemna.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I think BE WITCHY is a great idea!!


----------

